# BSNL broadband bottleneck



## surinder (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello guys, I'm using Bsnl home combo 500c  2 Mbps ( 256KBps) plan from a year ago. But in downloading using u torrent even for multi torrents it never ever crosses 200 KBps while there is no uploading nor any other use of suppose to be remaining  56 KBps available.

But if I use this remaining bandwidth for upload say in U torrent for that matter it gives full remaining 56 KBps or sometimes even lil bit more then that. I never changed any default value in U torrent which are 0 (means unlimited) for both down/upload.

And if I download direct from any server using Orbit then I'm able to achieve up to 240 KBps. 

So how can I utilize remaining bandwidth for downloading in U torrent.


----------



## codename_romeo (Oct 20, 2009)

Download more than a single torrent in utorrent then the max you can get is around 235KBps.


----------



## surinder (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm already using multiple torrents at a time approach with great numbers of seeders it looks like somewhere either from exchange or by some program settings limiting me in torrents downloading up to 200KBps.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 21, 2009)

u have set the utorrent settigs

did u open the port for utorrent ?


----------



## shri (Oct 21, 2009)

1. BSNL never promises 2Mbps (read carefully - 256kbps to 2Mbps).
2. There are separate channels for download and upload. The bandwidth is theoretically 2Mbps/512kbps which translates to 256kBytes ps/64kBytes ps. 
3. utorrent has trackers to send and receive status of the files that are shared. A little bandwidth is consumed by these processes.
4. Always upload and dont limit the upload speed. [Give what you take].


----------



## surinder (Oct 22, 2009)

shri said:


> 1. BSNL never promises 2Mbps (read carefully - 256kbps to 2Mbps).
> 2. There are separate channels for download and upload. The bandwidth is theoretically 2Mbps/512kbps which translates to 256kBytes ps/64kBytes ps.
> 3. utorrent has trackers to send and receive status of the files that are shared. A little bandwidth is consumed by these processes.
> 4. Always upload and don't limit the upload speed. [Give what you take].


1.In my same street people getting up to 240KBps in torrent downloading. 
2.yes very sure, but I still should be getting much more then that what I'm getting.
3.This act don't take huge amount of bandwidth.
4.I did not limit either of down/upload they are both set to unlimited. It is just about torrents type where only seeders are no lechers so obliviously upload don't occurs.


----------



## shri (Oct 22, 2009)

Do u have another OS installed? Try on it to verify whether its BSNL's issue or some prob at your end. [Is this possible to do on a live CD? ]


----------



## nns (Oct 22, 2009)

Did you open the port, kiddo??


----------



## narayanan2k4 (Dec 14, 2009)

dear friend,
i agree with your point.
May i suggest you a few things?
first check whether your utorrent client has got updated itself to a beta version. if so uninstall it and install a regular version probably downloaded from utorrent.com
then go to preferences\general and disable automatic updates and update to beta.
then click on the green tick marked icon in your utorrent client and select your connection type as 2mbps connection\use selected settings.
then go to preferences\bandwidth and set your upload speed to 1

you are done now. 
you should get the maximum available bandwidth now.

say thanks if found usefull.


----------



## manoj_mafiosi (Dec 22, 2009)

you need to perform port forwarding. after performing it you'll be easily getting high speed. there are 65000 ports. select one among them and use it.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 22, 2009)

^Among the 65000, try to get the one between 0-1024 and first check the default action on the port u aim to forward. Don't forward ports which are used by malwares and Trojans.

```
0:Reserved
1:TCP-MUX - TCP Port Service Multiplexer, common start port for
port-scans
2:COMPRESSNET - Management Utility, RAT: Death
3:COMPRESSNET - Compression Process
5:RJE - Remote Job Entry
7:ECHO - Echo
9:DISCARD - Discard
11:SYSSTAT - System Status, Active Users
13:DAYTIME - Daytime
15:NETSTAT - Network Status
17:QOTD - Quote of the Day
18:MSP - Message Send Protocol
19:CHARGEN - Character Generator
20:FTP-DATA - File Transfer Protocol [Default Data], RAT: Senna Spy FTP
server
21:FTP - File Transfer Protocol [Control], RATs: Back Construction,
Blade Runner, Doly Trojan, Fore, Invisible FTP,
Juggernaut 42, Larva, MotIv FTP, Net Administrator, Senna Spy FTP
server, Traitor 21, WebEx, WinCrash, NerTe,
LittleWitch FTP
22:SSH - SSH (Secure Shell) Remote Login Protocol, RAT: Shaft
23:TELNET, WinGate, RAT: Fire HacKer, Tiny Telnet Server - TTS, Truva
Atl, RTB666, TelnetPro 1.0, Swarm
24:PMS - Private Mail System
25:SMTP - Simple Mail Transfer Protocol, RATs: Ajan, Antigen, Email
Password Sender - EPS, EPS II, Gip, Gris, Happy99,
Hpteam mail, I love you, Kuang2, Magic Horse, MBT (Mail Bombing Trojan),
Moscow Email trojan, Naebi, NewApt worm,
ProMail trojan, Shtirlitz, Stealth, Tapiras, Terminator, WinPC, WinSpy
27:NSW-FE - NSW User System FE
29:MSG-ICP - Messege ICP
31:MSG Authentication, RATs: Agent 31, Hackers Paradise, Masters
Paradise
33:DSP - Display Support Protocol
35:PPS - Private Printer Server
37:TIME - Time
38:RAP - Route Access Protocol
39:RLP - Resource Location Protocol
41:GRAPHICS - Graphics, RATs: Deep Throat, Foreplay or Reduced Foreplay
42:NAMESERVER - Host Name Server
43:WHOIS - Who Is
44:MPM-FLAGS - MPM FLAGS Protocol
45:MPM - Message Processing Module (Receive)
46:MPM-SND - Message Processeing Module (Send)
47:NI-FTP - NI FTP (File Transfer Protocol)
48:AUDITD - Digital Audit Daemon, RAT: DRAT
49:BBN-LOGIN - Login Host Protocol (TACACS)
50:RE-MAIL-CK - Remote Mail Checking Protocol, RAT: DRAT
51:LA-MAINT - IMP Logical Address Maintenance
52:XNS-TIME - XNS Time Protocol
53:DOMAIN - Domain Name Server
54:XNS-CH - XNS Clearinghouse
55:ISI-GL - ISI Graphics Language
56:XNS-AUTH - XNS Authentication
57:MTP - Private terminal access
58:XNS-MAIL - XNS Mail, RAT: DMSetup
59:PFS - Private File System, RAT: DMSetup
61:NI-MAIL - NI MAIL
62:ACAS - ACA Services
63:WHOIS++ - whois++
64:COVIA - Communications Integrator (CI)
65:TACACS-DS - TACACS-Database Service
66:SQL*NET - Oracle SQL*NET
67:BOOTPS - Bootstrap Protocol Server
68:BOOTPC - Bootstrap Protocol Client
69:TFTP - Trivial File Transfer Protocol
70:GOPHER - Gopher
71:NETRJS-1 - Remote Job Service
72:NETRJS-2 - Remote Job Service
73:NETRJS-3 - Remote Job Service
74:NETRJS-4 - Remote Job Service
75:PDOS - Private dial out service
76:DEOS - Distributed External Object Store
77:RJE - Private RJE (Remote Job Entry) service
78:VETTCP - vettcp
79:FINGER - Finger, RATs: CDK, Firehotcker
80:WWW-HTTP - World Wide Web HTTP (Hyper Text Transfer Protocol), RATs:
AckCmd, Back End, CGI Backdoor,
Executor, Hooker, RingZero, RTB666, NerTe, 23
81:HOSTS2-NS - HOSTS2 Name Server, RATs: RemoConChubo, 23
82:XFER - XFER Utility
83:MIT-ML-DEV - MIT ML Device
84:CTF - Common Trace Facility
85:MIT-ML-DEV - MIT ML Device
86:MFCOBOL - Micro Focus Cobol
87:LINK - Private terminal link
88:KERBEROS - Kerberos
89:SU-MIT-TG - SU/MIT Telnet Gateway
90:DNSIX - DNSIX Securit Attribute Token Map
91:MIT-DOV - MIT Dover Spooler
92:NPP - Network Printing Protocol
93:DCP - Device Control Protocol
94:OBJCALL - Tivoli Object Dispatcher
95:SUPDUP - SUPDUP
96:DIXIE - DIXIE Protocol Specification
97:SWIFT-RVF - Swift Remote Virtural File Protocol
98:TACNEWS - TAC News
99:Metagram Relay, RAT: Hidden port v2.0
100:NEWACCT - [unauthorized use]
101:HOSTNAMES - NIC Host Name Server
102:ISO-TSAP - ISO-TSAP Class 0
103:Genesis Point-to-Point Trans Net, Webster Dictionary / x400
104:X400-SND - x400-snd, ACR-NEMA Digital Imag. & Comm. 300
105:CSNET-NS - Mailbox Name Nameserver
106:3COM-TSMUX - 3COM-TSMUX
107:RTELNET - Remote Telnet Service
108:SNAGAS - SNA Gateway Access Server
109:POP - Post Office Protocol - Version 2
110:POP3 - Post Office Protocol - Version 3, RAT: ProMail trojan
111:SUNRPC - SUN Remote Procedure Call
112:MCIDAS - McIDAS Data Transmission Protocol
113:IDENT - Authentication Service, RATs: Invisible Identd Deamon,
Kazimas, Cyn
114:AUDIONEWS - Audio News Multicast
115:SFTP - Simple File Transfer Protocol
116:ANSANOTIFY - ANSA REX Notify
117:UUCP-PATH - UUCP Path Service
118:SQLSERV - SQL Services
119:NNTP - Network News Transfer Protocol, RAT: Happy99
120:CFDPTKT - CFDPTKT
121:ERPC - Encore Expedited Remote Pro.Call, RAT: BO JammerkillahV
122:SMAKYNET - SMAKYNET
123:NTP - Network Time Protocol, RAT: Net Controller
124:ANSATRADER - ANSA REX Trader
125:LOCUS-MAP - Locus PC-Interface Net Map Ser
126:UNITARY - Unisys Unitary Login
127:LOCUS-CON - Locus PC-Interface Conn Server
128:GSS-XLICEN - GSS X License Verification
129:PWDGEN - Password Generator Protocol
130:CISCO-FNA - cisco FNATIVE
131:CISCO-TNA - cisco TNATIVE
132:CISCO-SYS - cisco SYSMAINT
133:STATSRV - Statistics Service, RAT: Farnaz
134:INGRES-NET - INGRES-NET Service
135:DCE endpoint resolution, RPC-LOCATOR - RPC (Remote Procedure
Location Service
136:PROFILE - PROFILE Naming System
137:NETBIOS-NS - NETBIOS Name Service
138:NETBIOS-DGM - NETBIOS Datagram Service
139:NETBIOS-SSN - NETBIOS Session Service
140:EMFIS-DATA - EMFIS Data Service
141:EMFIS-CNTL - EMFIS Control Service
142:BL-IDM - Britton-Lee IDM, RAT: NetTaxi
143:IMAP - Interim Mail Access Protocol v2
144:NEWS - News
145:UAAC - UAAC Protocol
146:ISO-TP0 - ISO-IP0, RAT: Infector
147:ISO-IP - ISO-IP
148:CRONUS - CRONUS-SUPPORT, Jargon
149:AED-512 - AED 512 Emulation Service
150:SQL-NET - SQL-NET
151:HEMS - HEMS
152:BFTP - Background File Transfer Program
153:SGMP - SGMP
154:NETSC-PROD - NETSC
155:NETSC-DEV - NETSC
156:SQLSRV - SQL Service
157:KNET-CMP - KNET/VM Command/Message Protocol
158:PCMAIL-SRV - PCMail Server
159:NSS-ROUTING - NSS-Routing
160:SGMP-TRAPS - SGMP-TRAPS
161:SNMP - SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol)
162:SNMPTRAP - SNMPTRAP (Simple Network Management Protocol)
163:CMIP-MAN - CMIP/TCP Manager
164:CMIP-AGENT - CMIP/TCP Agent
165:XNS-COURIER - Xerox
166:S-NET - Sirius Systems
167:NAMP - NAMP
168:RSVD - RSVD
169:SEND - SEND
170:PRINT-SRV - Network PostScript, RAT: A-trojan
171:MULTIPLEX - Network Innovations Multiplex
172:CL/1 - Network Innovations CL/1
173:XYPLEX-MUX - Xyplex
174:MAILQ - MAILQ
175:VMNET - VMNET
176:GENRAD-MUX - GENRAD-MUX
177:XDMCP - X Display Manager Control Protocol
178:NEXTSTEP - NextStep Window Server
179:BGP - Border Gateway Protocol
180:RIS - Intergraph
181:UNIFY - Unify
182:AUDIT - Unisys Audit SITP
183:OCBINDER - OCBinder
184:OCSERVER - OCServer
185:REMOTE-KIS - Remote-KIS
186:KIS - KIS Protocol
187:ACI - Application Communication Interface
188:MUMPS - Plus Five's MUMPS
189:QFT - Queued File Transport
190:GACP - Gateway Access Control Protocol
191:PROSPERO - Prospero Directory Service
192:OSU-NMS - OSU Network Monitoring System
193:SRMP - Spider Remote Monitoring Protocol
194:IRC - Internet Relay Chat Protocol
195:DN6-NLM-AUD - DNSIX Network Level Module Audit
196:DN6-SMM-RED - DNSIX Session Mgt Module Audit Redir
197:DLS - Directory Location Service
198:DLS-MON - Directory Location Service Monitor
199:SMUX - SMUX
200:SRC - IBM System Resource Controller
201:AT-RTMP - AppleTalk Routing Maintenance
202:AT-NBP - AppleTalk Name Binding
203:AT-3 - AppleTalk Unused
204:AT-ECHO - AppleTalk Echo
205:AT-5 - AppleTalk Unused
206:AT-ZIS - AppleTalk Zone Information
207:AT-7 - AppleTalk Unused
208:AT-8 - AppleTalk Unused
209:QMTP - The Quick Mail Transfer Protocol
210:Z39.50 - ANSI Z39.50
211:914C/G - Texas Instruments 914C/G Terminal
212:ANET - ATEXSSTR
213:IPX - IPX
214:VMPWSCS - VM PWSCS
215:SOFTPC - Insignia Solutions
216:CAILIC - Computer Associates Int'l License Server
217:DBASE - dBASE Unix
218:MPP - Netix Message Posting Protocol
219:UARPS - Unisys ARPs
220:IMAP3 - Interactive Mail Access Protocol v3
221:FLN-SPX - Berkeley rlogind with SPX auth
222:RSH-SPX - Berkeley rshd with SPX auth
223:CDC - Certificate Distribution Center
242:Direct
243:SUR-MEAS - Survey Measurement
244:Dayna
245:LINK - LINK
246:DSP3270 - Display Systems Protocol
256:RAP
257:Secure Electronic Transaction
258:Yak Winsock Personal Chat
259:Efficient Short Remote Operations
260:Openport
261:IIOP Name Service over TLS/SSL
262:ARCISDMS - Arcisdms
263:HDAP - HDAP
280:HTTP-MGMT - http-mgmt
281:Personal Link
282:CABLEPORT-AX - Cable Port A/X
309:ENTRUSTTIME - EntrustTime
334:RAT: Backage
344:PDAP - Prospero Data Access Protocol
345:PAWSERV - Perf Analysis Workbench
346:ZSERV - Zebra server
347:FATSERV - Fatmen Server
348:CSI-SGWP - Cabletron Management Protocol
350:MATIP Type A
351:MATIP Type B
352:DTG-STE-SB - DTAG
371:CLEAR- Clearcase
372:ULISTSERV - Unix Listserv
373:LEGENT-1 - Legent Corporation
374:LEGENT-2 - Legent Corporation
375:HASSLE - Hassle
376:NIP - Amiga Envoy Network Inquiry Proto
377:TNETOS - NEC Corporation
378:DSETOS - NEC Corporation
379:IS99C - TIA/EIA/IS-99 modem client
380:IS99S - TIA/EIA/IS-99 modem server
381:HP-COLLECTOR - HP Performance Data Collector
382:HP-MANAGED-NODE - HP Performance Data Managed Node
383:HP-ALARM-MGR - HP Performance Data Alarm Manager
384:ARNS - A Remote Network Server System
385:IBM-APP - IBM Application
386:ASA - ASA Message Router Object Def.
387:AURP - Appletalk Update-Based Routing Pro.
388:UNIDATA-LDM - Unidata LDM Version 4
389:LDAP - Lightweight Directory Access Protocol
390:UIS - UIS
391:SYNOTICS-RELAY - SynOptics SNMP Relay Port
392:SYNOTICS-BROKER - SynOptics Port Broker Port
393:DIS - Data Interpretation System
394:EMBL-NDT - EMBL Nucleic Data Transfer
395:NETCP - NETscout Control Protocol
396:NETWARE-IP - Novell Netware over IP
397:MPTN - Multi Protocol Trans. Net.
398:KRYPTOLAN - Kryptolan
399:ISO-TSAP-C2 - ISO Transport Class 2 Non-Control over TCP
400:WORK-SOL - Workstation Solutions
401:UPS - Uninterruptible Power Supply
402:GENIE - Genie Protocol
403:DECAP - decap
404:NCED - nced
405:NCLD - ncld
406:IMSP - Interactive Mail Support Protocol
407:TIMBUKTU - Timbuktu
408:PRM-SM - Prospero Resource Manager Sys. Man.
409:PRM-NM - Prospero Resource Manager Node Man.
410:DECLADEBUG - DECLadebug Remote Debug Protocol
411:RMT - Remote MT Protocol
412:SYNOPTICS-TRAP - Trap Convention Port
413:SMSP - SMSP
414:INFOSEEK - InfoSeek
415:BNET - BNet
416:SILVERPLATTER - Silverplatter
417:ONMUX - Onmux
418:HYPER-G - Hyper-G
419:ARIEL1 - Ariel
420:SMPTE - SMPTE, RAT: Breach
421:ARIEL2 - Ariel, RAT: TCP Wrappers trojan
422:ARIEL3 - Ariel
423:OPC-JOB-START - IBM Operations Planning and Control Start
424:OPC-JOB-TRACK - IBM Operations Planning and Control Track
425:ICAD-EL - ICAD
426:SMARTSDP - smartsdp
427:SVRLOC - Server Location
428:OCS_CMU - OCS_CMU
429:OCS_AMU - OCS_AMU
430:UTMPSD - UTMPSD
431:UTMPCD - UTMPCD
432:IASD - IASD
433:NNSP - NNSP
434:MOBILEIP-AGENT - MobileIP-Agent
435:MOBILIP-MN - MobilIP-MN
436:DNA-CML - DNA-CML
437:COMSCM - comscm
438:DSFGW - dsfgw
439:DASP - dasp
440:SGCP - sgcp
441:DECVMS-SYSMGT - decvms-sysmgt
442:CVC_HOSTD - cvc_hostd
443:HTTPS - HTTPS (Hyper Text Transfer Protocol Secure) - SSL (Secure
Socket Layer)
444:SNPP - Simple Network Paging Protocol
445:MICROSOFT-DS - Microsoft-DS
446:DDM-RDB - DDM-RDB
447:DDM-DFM - DDM-RFM
448:DDM-BYTE - DDM-BYTE
449:AS-SERVERMAP - AS Server Mapper
450:TSERVER - TServer
451:SFS-SMP-NET - Cray Network Semaphore server
452:SFS-CONFIG - Cray SFS config server
453:CREATIVESERVER - CreativeServer
454:CONTENTSERVER - ContentServer
455:CREATIVEPARTNR - CreativePartnr, RAT: Hackers Paradise
456:MACON-TCP - macon-tcp, RAT: Hackers Paradise
457:SCOHELP - scohelp
458:APPLEQTC - Apple Quick Time
459:AMPR-RCMD - ampr-rcmd
460:SKRONK - skronk
461:DATASURFSRV - DataRampSrv
462:DATASURFSRVSEC - DataRampSrvSec
463:ALPES - alpes
464:KPASSWD - kpasswd
465:SSMTP - smtp protocol over TLS/SSL (was ssmtp)
466:DIGITAL-VRC - digital-vrc
467:MYLEX-MAPD - mylex-mapd
468:PHOTURIS - proturis
469:RCP - Radio Control Protocol
470:SCX-PROXY - scx-proxy
471:MONDEX - Mondex
472:LJK-LOGIN - ljk-login
473:HYBRID-POP - hybrid-pop
474:TN-TL-W1 - tn-tl-w1
475:TCPNETHASPSRV - tcpnethaspsrv
476:TN-TL-FD1 - tn-tl-fd1
477:SS7NS - ss7ns
478:SPSC - spsc
479:IAFSERVER - iafserver
480:IAFDBASE - iafdbase
481:PH - Ph service
482:BGS-NSI - bgs-nsi
483:ULPNET - ulpnet
484:INTEGRA-SME - Integra Software Management Environment
485:POWERBURST - Air Soft Power Burst
486:AVIAN - avian
487:SAFT - saft
488:GSS-HTTP - gss-http
489:NEST-PROTOCOL - nest-protocol
490:MICOM-PFS - micom-pfs
491:GO-LOGIN - go-login
492:TICF-1 - Transport Independent Convergence for FNA
493:TICF-2 - Transport Independent Convergence for FNA
494:POV-RAY - POV-Ray
495:INTECOURIER - intecourier
496:PIM-RP-DISC - PIM-RP-DISC
497:DANTZ - dantz
498:SIAM - siam
499:ISO-ILL - ISO ILL Protocol
500:ISAKMP - sakmp
501:STMF - STMF
502:ASA-APPL-PROTO - asa-appl-proto
503:INTRINSA - Intrinsa
504:CITADEL - citadel
505:MAILBOX-LM - mailbox-lm
506:OHIMSRV - ohimsrv
507:CRS - crs
508:XVTTP - xvttp
509:SNARE - snare
510:FCP - FirstClass Protocol
511:MYNET - mynet-as
512:EXEC - Remote Process Execution
513:LOGIN - Remote Login via Telnet, RAT: Grlogin
514:SHELL - Automatic Remote Process Execution, cmd, RAT: RPC Backdoor
515:PRINTER - Printer Spooler
516:videotex
517:TALK - like tenex link, but across
518:NTALK - ntalk
519:UTIME - Unix Time
520:EFS - Extended File Server
521:RIPNG - ripng
522:ULP - ULP
523:IBM-DB2 - IBM-DB2
523:IBM-DB2 - IBM-DB2
524:NCP - NCP
525:TIMED - Time Server
526:TEMPO - newdate
527:Stock IXChange
528:Customer IXChange
529:IRC-SERV
529:IRC-SERV
530:COURIER - rpc
531:CONFERENCE - chat, RATs: Trojan.SemiSoft, Net.666, Rasmin
532:NETNEWS - readnews
533:NETWALL - Emergency Broadcasts
534:MM-ADMIN - MegaMedia Admin
535:IIOP - iiop
536:OPALIS-RDV - opalis-rdv
537:NMSP - Networked Media Streaming Protocol
538:GDOMAP - gdomap
539:APERTUS-LDP - Apertus Technologies Load Determination
540:UUCP - UUCP Daemon
541:UUCP - UUCP-RLOGIN - uucp (Unix to Unix Copy) - rlogin (Remote
Login)
542:COMMERCE - Commerce
543:KLOGIN - Kerberos Authenticated Login
544:KSHELL - krcmd
545:APPLEQTCSRVR - Apple qtcsrvr
546:DHCP-CLIENT - DHCP (Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol) Client
547:DHCP-SERVER - DHCP (Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol) Server
548:AFPOVERTCP - AFP over TCP
549:IDFP - IDFP
550:NEW-RWHO - new-who
551:CYBERCASH - CyberCash
552:DEVICESHARE - deviceshare
553:PIRP - pirp
554:RTSP - Real Time Stream Control Protocol
555:DSF - DSF, RATs: Net Administrator, Phase Zero, Phase-0, Stealth Spy

556:REMOTEFS - rfs (Remote File System) server
557:OPENVMS-SYSIPC - openvms-sysipc
558:SDNSKMP - SDNSKMP
559:TEEDTAP - TEEDTAP
560:RMONITOR - rmonitord
561:MONITOR - MONITOR
562:CHSHELL - chcmd
563:NNTPS - nntp protocol over TLS/SSL (was snntp)
564:9PFS - plan 9 file service
565:WHOAMI - whoami
566:STREETTALK - streettalk
567:BANYAN-RPC - banyan-rpc
568:MS-SHUTTLE - Microsoft Shuttle
569:MS-ROME - Microsoft Rome
570:METER - demon
571:METER - udemon
572:SONAR - sonar
573:BANYAN-VIP - banyan-vip
574:FTP-AGENT - FTP Software Agent System
575:VEMMI - VEMMI
576:IPCD - ipcd
577:VNAS - vnas
578:IPDD - ipdd
579:DECBSRV - decbsrv
580:SNTP-HEARTBEAT - SNTP HEARTBEAT
581:BDP - Bundle Discovery Protocol
582:SCC-Security - SCC Security
583:Philips-VC - Philips Video-Conferencing
584:KeyServer - Key Server
585:IMAP4-SSL - IMAP4+SSL
586:PASSWORD-CHG - Password Change
587:SUBMISSION - Submission
600:IPCSERVER - Sun IPC server
605:RAT: Secret Service
606:URM - Cray Unified Resource Manager
607:NQS - nqs
608:SIFT-UFT - Sender-Initiated/Unsolicited File Transfer
609:NPMP-TRAP - npmp-trap
610:NPMP-LOCAL - npmp-local
611:NPMP-GUI - npmp-gui
612:HMMP-IND - HMMP Indication
613:HMMP-OP - HMMP Operation
614:SSHELL - SSLshell
615:SCO-INETMGR - Internet Configuration Manager
616:SCO-SYSMGR - SCO System Administration Server
617:SCO-DTMGR - SCO Desktop Administration Server
618:DEI-ICDA - DEI-ICDA
619:DIGITAL-EVM - Digital EVM
620:SCO-WEBSRVRMGR - SCO WebServer Manager
621:ESCP-IP - ESCP
623:RAT: RTB666
633:SERVSTAT - Service Status update (Sterling Software)
634:GINAD - ginad
635:RLZDBASE - RLZ DBase
636:LDAPS - ldap protocol over TLS/SSL (was sldap)
637:LANSERVER - lanserver
666:Doom (Id Software), RATs: Peur de Rien FTP, Attack FTP, Back
Construction, Cain & Abel, NokNok, Satans Back
Door - SBD, ServU, Shadow Phyre
667:DISCLOSURE - campaign contribution disclosures, RAT: SniperNet
668:MECOMM - MeComm
669:MEREGISTER - MeRegister, RAT: DP trojan
670:VACDSM-SWS - VACDSM-SWS
671:VACDSM-APP - VACDSM-APP
672:VPPS-QUA - VPPS-QUA
673:CIMPLEX - CIMPLEX
674:ACAP - ACAP
680:RAT: RTB666
692:RAT: GayOL
704:ELCSD - errlog copy/server daemon
705:AGENTX - AgentX
709:ENTRUST-KMSH - EntrustManager
710:ENTRUST-ASH - Entrust Administration Service Handler
729:NETVIEWDM1 - IBM NetView DM/6000 Server/Client
730:NETVIEWDM2 - IBM NetView DM/6000 send/tcp
731:NETVIEWDM3 - IBM NetView DM/6000 receive/tcp
741:NETGW - netGW
742:NETRCS - Network based Rev. Cont. Sys.
744:FLEXLM - Flexible License Manager
747:FUJITSU-DEV - Fujitsu Device Control
748:RIS-CM - Russell Info Sci Calendar Manager
749:KERBEROS-ADM - kerberos administration
750:RFILE - RFILE
751:PUMP - PUMP
752:QRH - QRH
753:RRH - RRH
754:TELL - SEND
758:NLOGIN - NLOGIN
759:CON - CON
760:NS - NS
761:RXE - RXE
762:QUOTAD - QUOTAD
763:CYCLESERV - CYCLESERV
764:OMSERV - OMSERV
765:WEBSTER - WEBSTER
767:PHONEBOOK - phone
769:VID - VID
770:CADLOCK - CADLOCK
771:RTIP - RTIP
772:CYCLESERV2 - CYCLESERV2
773:SUBMIT - SUBMIT
774:RPASSWD - RPASSWD
775:ENTOMB - ENTOMB
776:WPAGES - WPAGES
777:RATs: AimSpy, Undetected
780:WPGS - WPGS
786:CONCERT - Concert
800:MDBS_DAEMON - MDBS_DAEMON, RAT: NeuroticKitten
801:DEVICE - DEVICE
808:RAT: WinHole
831:RAT: NeuroticKat
886:ICLCNET-LOCATE - ICL coNETion locate server
887:ICLCNET_SVINFO - ICL coNETion server info
888:ACCESSBUILDER - AccessBuilder, CDDATABASE - CDDataBase
911:XACT-BACKUP - xact-backup, RATs: Dark Shadow, Keylog.Dreamscape
989:FTPS-DATA - ftp protocol, data, over TLS/SSL
990:FTPS - ftp protocol, control, over TLS/SSL
991:NAS - Netnews Administration System
992:TELNETS - telnet protocol over TLS/SSL
993:IMAPS - Imap4 protocol over TLS/SSL
994:IRCS - irc protocol over TLS/SSL
995:POP3S - Pop3 (Post Office Protocol) over TLS/SSL
996:VSINET - vsinet
997:MAITRD - MAITRD
998:BUSBOY - BUSBOY
999:PUPROUTER - PUPROUTER, RATs: Deep Throat, Foreplay or Reduced
Foreplay, WinSatan
1000:CADLOCK - CADLOCK, RAT: Der Spaeher 3, Theef
1001:RATs: Der Spaeher 3, Le Guardien, Silencer, WebEx, Theef
1005:RAT: Theef
1010:RATs: Doly Trojan 1.30 + 1.35
1011:RATs: Doly Trojan 1.1 + 1.2
1012:RAT: Doly Trojan
1015:RAT: Doly Trojan 1.5
1016:RAT: Doly Trojan 1.6
1020:RAT: Vampire
1023:RESERVED - Reserved
1024:OLD_FINGER - old_finger, RATs: Psyber Streaming Server, NetSpy,
R.A.T
1025:BLACKJACK - network blackjack, LISTEN - listen
1026:NTERM - nterm
1030:IAD1 - BBN IAD, RAT: Clandestine
1031:IAD2 - BBN IAD, RAT: UltimateRAT
1032:IAD3 - BBN IAD
1033:RAT: Netspy
1037:RAT: MoSucker
1042:RATs: Bla 1.1, Rasmin
1045:RAT: Rasmin
1047:NEOD1 - Sun's NEO Object Request Broker
1048:NEOD2 - Sun's NEO Object Request Broker
1049:/sbin/initd
1050:RAT: MiniCommand
1054:RAT: AckCmd
1058:NIM - nim
1059:NIMREG - nimreg
1067:INSTL_BOOTS - Installation Bootstrap Proto. Serv.
1068:INSTL_BOOTC - Installation Bootstrap Proto. Cli.
1080:SOCKS - Proxy, RAT: WinHole
1081:RAT: WinHole
1082:RAT: WinHole
1083:ANSOFT-LM-1 - Anasoft License Manager, RAT: WinHole
1084:ANSOFT-LM-2 - Anasoft License Manager
1090:RAT: Xtreme
1095:RAT: RAT
1097:RAT: RAT
1098:RAT: RAT
1099:RATs: Blood Fest Evolution, RAT
1109:KPOP - kpop
1110:NFSD-STATUS - Cluster status info
1111:LMSOCIALSERVER - LM Social Server
1123:MURRAY - Murray
1155:NFA - Network File Access
1170:RATs: Psyber Stream Server - PSS, Streaming Audio Server, Voice
1180:MC-CLIENT - Millicent Client Proxy
1200:RAT: NoBackO
1201:RAT: NoBackO
1207:RAT: SoftWar
1212:LUPA - lupa, RAT: Kaos
1222:NERV - SNI R&D network
1234:RAT: Ultors Trojan
1243:RATs: BackDoor-G, SubSeven , SubSeven Apocalypse, Tiles, Mainline
1245:RATs: VooDoo Doll, Ultors Trojan
1248:HERMES - hermes
1255:RAT: Scarab
1256:RAT: Project nEXT
1257:RAT: Sub Seven 2.1
1269:RAT: Mavericks Matrix
1313:BMC_PATROLDB - BMC_PATROLDB, RAT: NETrojan
1314:PDPS - Photoscript Distributed Printing System
1338:Millenium Worm
1342:VMOTELNET - VMODEM telnet redirect
1345:VPJP - VPJP
1346:ALTA-ANA-LM - Alta Analytics License Manager
1347:BBN-MMC - Multi Media Conferencing
1348:BBN-MMX - Multi Media Conferencing
1349:SBOOK - Registration Network Protocol, RAT: Back Orifice DLL
1350:EDITBENCH - Registration Network Protocol
1351:EQUATIONBUILDER - Digital Tool Works (MIT)
1352:LOTUSNOTE - Lotus Note
1353:RELIEF - Relief Consulting
1354:RIGHTBRAIN - RightBrain Software
1355:INTUITIVE EDGE - Intuitive Edge
1356:CUILLAMARTIN - CuillaMartin Company
1357:PEGBOARD - Electronic PegBoard
1358:CONNLCLI - CONNLCLI
1359:FTSRV - FTSRV
1360:MIMER - MIMER
1361:LINX - LinX
1362:TIMEFLIES - TimeFlies
1363:NDM-REQUESTER - Network DataMover Requester
1364:NDM-SERVER - Network DataMover Server
1365:ADAPT-SNA - Network Software Associates
1366:NETWARE-CSP - Novell NetWare Comm Service Platform
1367:DCS - DCS
1368:SCREENCAST - ScreenCast
1369:GV-US - GlobalView to Unix Shell
1370:US-GV - Unix Shell to GlobalView
1371:FC-CLI - Fujitsu Config Protocol
1372:FC-SER - Fujitsu Config Protocol
1373:CHROMAGRAFX - Chromagrafx
1374:MOLLY - EPI Software Systems
1375:BYTEX - Bytex
1376:IBM-PPS - IBM Person to Person Software
1377:CICHLID - Cichlid License Manager
1378:ELAN - Elan License Manager
1379:DBREPORTER - Integrity Solutions
1380:TELESIS-LICMAN - Telesis Network License Manager
1381:APPLE-LICMAN - Apple Network License Manager
1382:UDT_OS - UDT_OS
1383:GWHA - GW Hannaway Network License Manager
1384:OS-LICMAN - Objective Solutions License Manager
1385:ATEX_ELMD - Atex Publishing License Manager
1386:CHECKSUM - CheckSum License Manager
1387:CADSI-LM - Computer Aided Design Software Inc LM
1388:OBJECTIVE-DBC - Objective Solutions DataBase Cache
1389:ICLPV-DM - Document Manager
1390:ICLPV-SC - Storage Controller
1391:ICLPV-SAS - Storage Access Server
1392:ICLPV-PM - Print Manager
1393:ICLPV-NLS - Network Log Server
1394:ICLPV-NLC - Network Log Client, RATs: Gofriller, BackDoor
1395:ICLPV-WSM - PC Workstation Manager software
1396:DVL-ACTIVEMAIL - DVL Active Mail
1397:AUDIO-ACTIVMAIL - Audio Active Mail
1398:VIDEO-ACTIVMAIL - Video Active Mail
1399:CADKEY-LICMAN - Cadkey License Manager
1400:CADKEY-TABLET - Cadkey Tablet Daemon
1401:GOLDLEAF-LICMAN - Goldleaf License Manager
1402:PRM-SM-NP - Prospero Resource Manager
1403:PRM-NM-NP - Prospero Resource Manager
1404:IGI-LM - Infinite Graphics License Manager
1405:IBM-RES - IBM Remote Execution Starter
1406:NETLABS-LM - NetLabs License Manager
1407:DBSA-LM - DBSA License Manager
1408:SOPHIA-LM - Sophia License Manager
1409:HERE-LM - Here License Manager
1410:HIQ - HiQ License Manager
1411:AF - AudioFile
1412:INNOSYS - InnoSys
1413:INNOSYS-ACL - Innosys-ACL
1414:IBM-MQSERIES - IBM MQSeries
1415:DBSTAR - DBStar
1416:NOVELL-LU6.2 - Novell LU6.2
1417:TIMBUKTU-SRV1 - Timbuktu Service 1 Port
1418:TIMBUKTU-SRV2 - Timbuktu Service 2 Port
1419:TIMBUKTU-SRV3 - Timbuktu Service 3 Port
1420:TIMBUKTU-SRV4 - Timbuktu Service 4 Port
1421:GANDALF-LM - Gandalf License Manager
1422:AUTODESK-LM - Autodesk License Manager
1423:ESSBASE - Essbase Arbor Software
1424:HYBRID - Hybrid Encryption Protocol
1425:ZION-LM - Zion Software License Manager
1426:SAIS - Satellite-data Acquisition System 1
1427:MLOADD - mloadd monitoring tool
1428:INFORMATIK-LM - Informatik License Manager
1429:NMS - Hypercom NMS
1430:TPDU - Hypercom TPDU
1431:RGTP - Reverse Gossip Transport
1432:BLUEBERRY-LM - Blueberry Software License Manager
1433:MS-SQL-S - Microsoft-SQL-Server
1434:MS-SQL-M - Microsoft-SQL-Monitor
1435:IBM-CICS - IBM CICS
1436:SAISM - Satellite-data Acquisition System 2
1437:TABULA - Tabula
1438:EICON-SERVER - Eicon Security Agent/Server
1439:EICON-X25 - Eicon X25/SNA Gateway
1440:EICON-SLP - Eicon Service Location Protocol
1441:CADIS-1 - Cadis License Management
1442:CADIS-2 - Cadis License Management
1443:IES-LM - Integrated Engineering Software
1444:MARCAM-LM - Marcam License Management
1445:PROXIMA-LM - Proxima License Manager
1446:ORA-LM - Optical Research Associates License Manager
1447:APRI-LM - Applied Parallel Research LM
1448:OC-LM - OpenConnect License Manager
1449:PEPORT - PEport
1450:DWF - Tandem Distributed Workbench Facility
1451:INFOMAN - IBM Information Management
1452:GTEGSC-LM - GTE Government Systems License Manager
1453:GENIE-LM - Genie License Manager
1454:INTERHDL_ELMD - interHDL License Manager
1455:ESL-LM - ESL License Manager
1456:DCA - DCA
1457:VALISYS-LM - Valisys License Manager
1458:NRCABQ-LM - Nichols Research Corp.
1459:PROSHARE1 - Proshare Notebook Application
1460:PROSHARE2 - Proshare Notebook Application
1461:IBM_WRLESS_LAN - IBM Wireless LAN
1462:WORLD-LM - World License Manager
1463:NUCLEUS - Nucleus
1464:MSL_LMD - MSL License Manager
1465:PIPES - Pipes Platform
1466:OCEANSOFT-LM - Ocean Software License Manager
1467:CSDMBASE - CSDMBASE
1468:CSDM - CSDM
1469:AAL-LM - Active Analysis Limited License Manager
1470:UAIACT - Universal Analytics
1471:CSDMBASE - csdmbase
1472:CSDM - csdm
1473:OPENMATH - OpenMath
1474:TELEFINDER - Telefinder
1475:TALIGENT-LM - Taligent License Manager
1476:CLVM-CFG - clvm-cfg
1477:MS-SNA-SERVER - ms-sna-server
1478:MS-SNA-BASE - ms-sna-base
1479:DBEREGISTER - dberegister
1480:PACERFORUM - PacerForum
1481:AIRS - AIRS
1482:MITEKSYS-LM - Miteksys License Manager
1483:AFS - AFS License Manager
1484:CONFLUENT - Confluent License Manager
1485:LANSOURCE - LANSource
1486:NMS_TOPO_SERV - nms_topo_serv
1487:LOCALINFOSRVR - LocalInfoSrvr
1488:DOCSTOR - DocStor
1489:DMDOCBROKER - dmdocbroker
1490:INSITU-CONF - insitu-conf
1491:ANYNETGATEWAY - anynetgateway
1492:STONE-DESIGN-1 - stone-design-1, RAT: FTP99CMP
1493:NETMAP_LM - netmap_lm
1494:ICA - ica
1495:CVC - cvc
1496:LIBERTY-LM - liberty-lm
1497:RFX-LM - rfx-lm
1498:WATCOM-SQL - Watcom-SQL
1499:FHC - Federico Heinz Consultora
1500:VLSI-LM - VLSI License Manager
1501:SAISCM - Satellite-data Acquisition System 3
1502:SHIVADISCOVERY - Shiva
1503:IMTC-MCS - Databeam
1504:EVB-ELM - EVB Software Engineering License Manager
1505:FUNKPROXY - Funk Software Inc.
1506:UTCD - Universal Time daemon (utcd)
1507:SYMPLEX - symplex
1508:DIAGMOND - diagmond
1509:ROBCAD-LM - Robcad Ltd. License Manager, RAT: Psyber Streaming
Server
1510:MVX-LM - Midland Valley Exploration Ltd. Lic. Man.
1511:3L-L1 - 3l-l1
1512:WINS - Microsoft's Windows Internet Name Service
1513:FUJITSU-DTC - Fujitsu Systems Business of America Inc
1514:FUJITSU-DTCNS - Fujitsu Systems Business of America Inc
1515:IFOR-PROTOCOL - ifor-protocol
1516:VPAD - Virtual Places Audio data
1517:VPAC - Virtual Places Audio control
1518:VPVD - Virtual Places Video data
1519:VPVC - Virtual Places Video control
1520:ATM-ZIP-OFFICE - atm zip office
1521:NCUBE-LM - nCube License Manager
1522:RNA-LM - Ricardo North America License Manager
1523:CICHILD-LM - cichild
1524:INGRESLOCK - ingres, RAT: Trinoo
1525:ORASRV - oracle, PROSPERO-NP - Prospero Directory Service
1526:PDAP-NP - Prospero Data Access Prot non-priv
1527:TLISRV - oracle
1528:MCIAUTOREG - micautoreg
1529:COAUTHOR - oracle, RAT: Sky Rat
1530:RAP-SERVICE - rap-service
1531:RAP-LISTEN - rap-listen
1532:MIROCONNECT - miroconnect
1533:VIRTUAL-PLACES - Virtual Places Software
1534:MICROMUSE-LM - micromuse-lm
1535:AMPR-INFO - ampr-info
1536:AMPR-INTER - ampr-inter
1537:SDSC-LM - isi-lm
1538:3DS-LM - 3ds-lm
1539:INTELLISTOR-LM - Intellistor License Manager
1540:RDS - rds
1541:RDS2 - rds2
1542:GRIDGEN-ELMD - gridgen-elmd
1543:SIMBA-CS - simba-cs
1544:ASPECLMD - aspeclmd
1545:VISTIUM-SHARE - vistium-share
1546:ABBACCURAY - abbaccuray
1547:LAPLINK - laplink
1548:AXON-LM - Axon License Manager
1549:SHIVAHOSE - Shiva Hose
1550:3M-IMAGE-LM - Image Storage license manager 3M Company
1551:HECMTL-DB - HECMTL-DB
1552:PCIARRAY - pciarray
1553:SNA-CS - sna-cs
1554:CACI-LM - CACI Products Company License Manager
1555:LIVELAN - livelan
1556:ASHWIN - AshWin CI Tecnologies
1557:ARBORTEXT-LM - ArborText License Manager
1558:XINGMPEG - xingmpeg
1559:WEB2HOST - web2host
1560:ASCI-VAL - asci-val
1561:FACILITYVIEW - facilityview
1562:PCONNECTMGR - pconnectmgr
1563:CADABRA-LM - Cadabra License Manager
1564:PAY-PER-VIEW - Pay-Per-View
1565:WINDDLB - WinDD
1566:CORELVIDEO - CORELVIDEO
1567:JLICELMD - jlicelmd
1568:TSSPMAP - tsspmap
1569:ETS - ets
1570:ORBIXD - orbixd
1571:RDB-DBS-DISP - Oracle Remote Data Base
1572:CHIP-LM - Chipcom License Manager
1573:ITSCOMM-NS - itscomm-ns
1574:MVEL-LM - mvel-lm
1575:ORACLENAMES - oraclenames
1576:MOLDFLOW-LM - moldflow-lm
1577:HYPERCUBE-LM - hypercube-lm
1578:JACOBUS-LM - Jacobus License Manager
1579:IOC-SEA-LM - ioc-sea-lm
1580:TN-TL-R1 - tn-tl-r1
1581:VMF-MSG-PORT - vmf-msg-port
1582:MSIMS - MSIMS, TAMS-LM - Toshiba America Medical Systems
1583:SIMBAEXPRESS - simbaexpress
1584:TN-TL-FD2 - tn-tl-fd2
1585:INTV - intv
1586:IBM-ABTACT - ibm-abtact
1587:PRA_ELMD - pra_elmd
1588:TRIQUEST-LM - triquest-lm
1589:VQP - VQP
1590:GEMINI-LM - gemini-lm
1591:NCPM-PM - ncpm-pm
1592:COMMONSPACE - commonspace
1593:MAINSOFT-LM - mainsoft-lm
1594:SIXTRAK - sixtrak
1595:RADIO - radio
1596:RADIO-SM - radio-sm
1597:ORBPLUS-IIOP - orbplus-iiop
1598:PICKNFS - picknfs
1599:SIMBASERVICES - simbaservices
1600:ISSD, RAT: Shivka-Burka
1601:AAS - aas
1602:INSPECT - inspect
1603:PICODBC - pickodbc
1604:ICABROWSER - icabrowser
1605:SLP - Salutation Manager (Salutation Protocol)
1606:SLM-API - Salutation Manager (SLM-API)
1607:STT - stt
1608:SMART-LM - Smart Corp. License Manager
1609:ISYSG-LM - isysg-lm
1610:TAURUS-WH - taurus-wh
1611:ILL - Inter Library Loan
1612:NETBILL-TRANS - NetBill Transaction Server
1613:NETBILL-KEYREP - NetBill Key Repository
1614:NETBILL-CRED - NetBill Credential Server
1615:NETBILL-AUTH - NetBill Authorization Server
1616:NETBILL-PROD - NetBill Product Server
1617:NIMROD-AGENT - Nimrod Inter-Agent Communication
1618:SKYTELNET - skyt
1619:XS-OPENSTORAGE - xs-openstorage
1620:FAXPORTWINPORT - faxportwinport
1621:SOFTDATAPORT - softdataphone
1622:ONTIME - ontime
1623:JALEOSND - jaleosnd
1624:UDP-SR-PORT - udp-sr-port
1625:SVS-OMAGENT - svs-omagent
1636:CNCP - CableNet Control Protocol
1637:CNAP - CableNet Admin Protocol
1638:CNIP - CableNet Info Protocol
1639:CERT-INITIATOR - cert-initiator
1640:CERT-RESPONDER - cert-responder
1641:INVISION - InVision
1642:ISIS-AM - isis-am
1643:ISIS-AMBC - isis-ambc
1644:SAISEH - Satellite-data Acquisition System 4
1645:DATAMETRICS - datametrics
1646SA-MSG-PORT - sa-msg-port
1647:RSAP - rsap
1648:CONCURRENT-LM - concurrent-lm
1649:INSPECT - inspect
1650:NDK - nkd
1651:SHIVA_CONFSRVR - shiva_confsrvr
1652:XNMP - xnmp
1653:ALPHATECH - alphatech-lm
1654:STARGATEALERTS - stargatealerts
1655:DEC-MBADMIN - dec-mbadmin
1656:DEC-MBADMIN-H - dec-mbadmin-h
1657:FUJITSU-MMPDC - fujitsu-mmpdc
1658:SIXNETUDR - sixnetudr
1659:SM-LG - Silicon Grail License Manager
1660:SKIP-MC-GIKREQ - skip-mc-gikreq
1661:NETVIEW-AIX-1 - netview-aix-1
1662:NETVIEW-AIX-2 - netview-aix-2
1663:NETVIEW-AIX-3 - netview-aix-3
1664:NETVIEW-AIX-4 - netview-aix-4
1665:NETVIEW-AIX-5 - netview-aix-5
1666:NETVIEW-AIX-6 - netview-aix-6
1667:NETVIEW-AIX-7 - netview-aix-7
1668:NETVIEW-AIX-8 - netview-aix-8
1669:NETVIEW-AIX-9 - netview-aix-9
1670:NETVIEW-AIX-10 - netview-aix-10
1671:NETVIEW-AIX-11 - netview-aix-11
1672:NETVIEW-AIX-12 - netview-aix-12
1673:PROSHARE-MC-1 - Intel Proshare Multicast
1674:PROSHARE-MC-2 - Intel Proshare Multicast
1675:PDP - Pacific Data Products
1676:NETCOMM1 - netcomm1
1677:GROUPWISE - groupwise
1678:PROLINK - prolink
1679:DARCORP-LM - darcorp-lm
1680:MICROCOM-SBP - microcom-sbp
1681:SD-ELMD - sd-elmd
1682:LANYON-LANTERN - lanyon-lantern
1683:NCMP-HIP - ncpm-hip
1684:SNARESECURE - SnareSecure
1685:N2NREMOTE - n2nremote
1686:CVMON - cvmon
1687:NSJTP-CTRL - nsjtp-ctrl
1688:NSJTP-DATA - nsjtp-data
1689:FIREFOX - firefox
1690:NG-UMDS - ng-umds
1691:EMPIRE-EMPUMA - empire-empuma
1692:SSTSYS-LM - sstsys-lm
1693:RRITR - rrirtr
1694:RRIMWM - rrimwm
1695:RRILWM - rrilwm
1696:RRIFMM - rrifmm
1697:RRISAT - rrisat
1698:RSVP-ENCAP-1 - RSVP-ENCAPSULATION-1
1699:RSVP-ENCAP-2 - RSVP-ENCAPSULATION-2
1700:MPS-RAFT - mps-raft
1701:L2F - l2f
1702:DESKSHARE - deskshare
1703:HB-ENGINE - hb-engine
1704:BCS-BROKER - bcs-broker
1705:SLINGSHOT - slingshot
1706:JETFORM - jetform
1707:VDMPLAY - vdmplay
1708:GAT-LMD - gat-lmd
1709:CENTRA - centra
1710:IMPERA - impera
1711:PPTCONFERENCE - pptconference
1712:REGISTRAR - resource monitoring service
1713:CONFERENCETALK - ConferenceTalk
1714:SESI-LM - sesi-lm
1715:HOUDINI-LM - houdini-lm
1716:XMSG - xmsg
1717:FJ-HDNET - fj-hdnet
1718:H323GATEDISC - h323gatedisc
1719:H323GATESTAT - h323gatestat
1720:H323HOSTCALL - h323hostcall
1721:CAICCI - caicci
1722:HKS-LM - HKS License Manager
1723:PPTP - pptp
1724:CSBPHONEMASTER - csbphonemaster
1725:IDEN-RALP - iden-ralp
1726:IBERIAGAMES - IBERIAGAMES
1727:WINDDX - winddx
1728:TELINDUS - TELINDUS
1729:CITYNL - CityNL License Management
1730:ROKETZ - roketz
1731:MSICCP - MSICCP
1732:PROXIM - proxim
1733:SIPAT - sipat
1734:CAMBERTX-LM - Camber Corporation License Management
1735:PRIVATECHAT - PrivateChat
1736:STREETSTREAM - street-stream
1737:ULTIMAD - ultimad
1738:GAMEGEN1 - GameGen1
1739:WEBACCESS - webaccess
1740:ENCORE - encore
1741:CISCO-NET-MGMT - cisco-net-mgmt
1742:3COM-NSD - 3Com-nsd
1743:CINEGRFX-LM - Cinema Graphics License Manager
1744:NCPM-FT - ncpm-ft
1745:REMOTE-WINSOCK - remote-winsock
1746:FTRAPID-1 - ftrapid-1
1747:FTRAPID-2 - ftrapid-2
1748:ORACLE-EM1 - oracle-em1
1749:ASPEN-SERVICES - aspen-services
1750:SSLP - Simple Socket Library's PortMaster
1751:SWIFTNET - SwiftNet
1752:LOFR-LM - Leap of Faith Research License Manager
1753:TRANSLOGIC-LM - Translogic License Manager
1754:ORACLE-EM2 - oracle-em2
1755:MS-STREAMING - ms-streaming
1756:CAPFAST-LMD - capfast-lmd
1757:CNHRP - cnhrp
1758:TFTP-MCAST - tftp-mcast
1759:SPSS-LM - SPSS License Manager
1760:WWW-LDAP-GW - www-ldap-gw
1761:CFT-0 - cft-0
1762:CFT-1 - cft-1
1763:CFT-2 - cft-2
1764:CFT-3 - cft-3
1765:CFT-4 - cft-4
1766:CFT-5 - cft-5
1767:CFT-6 - cft-6
1768:CFT-7 - cft-7
1769:BMC-NET-ADM - bmc-net-adm
1770:BMC-NET-SVC - bmc-net-svc
1771:VAULTBASE - vaultbase
1772:ESSWEB-GW - EssWeb Gateway
1773:KMSCONTROL - KMSControl
1774:GLOBAL-DTSERV - global-dtserv
1776:FEMIS - Federal Emergency Management Information System
1777:POWERGUARDIAN - powerguardian, RAT: Scarab
1778:PRODIGY-INTERNET - prodigy-internet
1779:PHARMASOFT - pharmasoft
1780:DPKEYSERV - dpkeyserv
1781:ANSWERSOFT-LM - answersoft-lm
1782:HP-HCIP - hp-hcip
1783:FJRIS - Fujitsu Remote Install Service
1784:FINLE-LM - Finle License Manager
1785:WINDLM - Wind River Systems License Manager
1786:FUNK-LOGGER - funk-logger
1787:FUNK-LICENSE - funk-license
1788:PSMOND - psmond
1789:HELLO - hello
1790:NMSP - Narrative Media Streaming Protocol
1791:EA1 - EA1
1792:IBM-DT-2 - ibm-dt-2
1793:RSC-ROBOT - rsc-robot
1794:CERA-BCM - cera-bcm
1795:DPI-PROXY - dpi-proxy
1796:VOCALTEC-ADMIN - Vocaltec Server Administration
1797:UMA - UMA
1798:ETP - Event Transfer Protocol
1799:NETRISK - NETRISK
1800:ANSYS-LM - ANSYS-License manager
1801:MSMQ - Microsoft Message Que
1802:CONCOMP1 - ConComp1
1803:HP-HCIP-GWY - HP-HCIP-GWY
1804:ENL - ENL
1805:ENL-NAME - ENL-Name
1806:MUSICONLINE - Musiconline
1807:FHSP - Fujitsu Hot Standby Protocol, RAT: SpySender
1808:ORACLE-VP2 - Oracle-VP2
1809:ORACLE-VP1 - Oracle-VP1
1810:JERAND-LM - Jerand License Manager
1811:SCIENTIA-SDB - Scientia-SDB
1812:RADIUS - RADIUS
1813:RADIUS-ACCT - RADIUS Accounting
1814:TDP-SUITE - TDP Suite
1815:MMPFT - MMPFT
1818:ETFTP - Enhanced Trivial File Transfer Protocol
1819:PLATO-LM - Plato License Manager
1820:MCAGENT - mcagent
1821:DONNYWORLD - donnyworld
1822:ES-ELMD - es-elmd
1823:UNISYS-LM - Unisys Natural Language License Manager
1824:METRICS-PAS - metrics-pas
1900:SSDP - SSDP (UDP)
1901:FJICL-TEP-A - Fujitsu ICL Terminal Emulator Program A
1902:FJICL-TEP-B - Fujitsu ICL Terminal Emulator Program B
1903:LINKNAME - Local Link Name Resolution
1904:FJICL-TEP-C - Fujitsu ICL Terminal Emulator Program C
1905:SUGP - Secure UP.Link Gateway Protocol
1906:TPMD - TPortMapperReq
1907:INTRASTAR - IntraSTAR
1908:DAWN - Dawn
1909:GLOBAL-WLINK - Global World Link
1911:MTP - Starlight Networks Multimedia Transport Protocol, RAT: AWD
1913:ARMADP - armadp
1914:ELM-MOMENTUM - Elm-Momentum
1915:FACELINK - FACELINK
1916:PERSOFT - Persoft Persona
1917:NOAGENT - nOAgent
1918:CAN-NDS - Candle Directory Service - NDS
1919:CAN-DCH - Candle Directory Service - DCH
1920:CAN-FERRET - Candle Directory Service - FERRET
1944:CLOSE-COMBAT - close-combat
1945:DIALOGIC-ELMD - dialogic-elmd
1946:TEKPLS - tekpls
1947:HLSERVER - hlserver
1948:EYE2EYE - eye2eye
1949:ISMAEASDAQLIVE - ISMA Easdaq Live
1950:ISMAEASDAQTEST - ISMA Easdaq Test
1951:BCS-LMSERVER - bcs-lmserver
1966:RAT: Fake FTP
1969:RAT: OpC BO
1973:DLSRAP - Data Link Switching Remote Access Protocol
1981:RATs: Bowl, Shockrave, Ullysse
1985:FOLIOCORP - Folio Remote Server, RAT: Skun
1986:LICENSEDAEMON - cisco license management
1987:TR-RSRB-P1 - cisco RSRB Priority 1 port
1988:TR-RSRB-P2 - cisco RSRB Priority 2 port
1989:TR-RSRB-P3 - cisco RSRB Priority 3 port
1989:MHSNET - MHSnet system
1990:STUN-P1 - cisco STUN Priority 1 port
1991:STUN-P2 - cisco STUN Priority 2 port
1992:STUN-P3 - cisco STUN Priority 3 port
1992:IPSENDMSG - IPsendmsg
1993:SNMP-TCP-PORT - cisco SNMP TCP port
1994:STUN-PORT - cisco serial tunnel port
1995:PERF-PORT - cisco perf port
1996:TR-RSRB-PORT - cisco Remote SRB port
1997:GDP-PORT - cisco Gateway Discovery Protocol
1998:X25-SVC-PORT - cisco X.25 service (XOT)
1999:TCP-ID-PORT - cisco identification port, RATs: BackDoor (Default),
Transcout 1.1 + 1.2
2000:CALLBROOK - callbook, SEAGATE - Seagate Crystal Reports, RATs: Der
Spaeher 3, Insane Network, Transscout
2001:DC - dc, SEAGATE - Seagate Crystal Reports, RATs: Der Spaeher 3,
TrojanCow, TransScout, Senna Spy 2001
Trojan
2002:GLOBE - globe, RAT: TransScout
2003:RAT: TransScout
2004:MAILBOX - mailbox, RAT: TransScout
2005:BERKNET - berknet, RATs: TransScout, Sequel
2006:INVOKATOR - invokator
2007:DECTALK - dectalk
2008:CONF - conf
2009:NEWS - news
2010:SEARCH - search
2011:RAID-CC - raid
2012:TTYINFO - ttyinfo
2013:RAID-AM - raid-am
2014:TROFF - troff
2015:CYPRESS - cypress
2016:BOOTSERVER - bootserver
2017:CYPRESS-STAT - cypress-stat
2018:TERMINALDB - terminaldb
2019:WHOSOCKAMI - whosockami
2020:XINUPAGESERVER - xinupageserver
2021:SERVEXEC - servexec
2022:DOWN - down
2023:XINUEXPANSION3 - xinuexpansion3, RATs: Pass Ripper, Hack City
Ripper Pro
2024:XINUEXPANSION4 - xinuexpansion4
2025:ELLPACK - ell pack
2026:SCRABBLE - scrabble
2027:SHADOWSERVER - shadow server
2028:SUBMITSERVER - submit server
2030:DEVICE2 - device2
2032:BLACKBOARD - blackboard
2033:GLOGGER - glogger
2034:SCOREMANAGER - score manager
2035:IMSLDOC - imsldoc
2038:OBJECTMANAGER - object manager
2040:LAM - lab, RAT: Inferno Uploader
2041:INTERBASE - interbase
2042:ISIS - isis
2043:ISIS-BCAST - isis-bcast
2044:RIMSL - rimsl
2045:CDFUNC - cdfunc
2046:SDFUNC - sdfunc
2047:DLS - dls
2048:DLS-MONITOR - dls-monitor
2049:SHILP - shilp, NFS - Network File System - Sun Microsystems
2065:DLSRPN - Data Link Switch Read Port Number
2067:DLSWPN - Data Link Switch Write Port Number
2080:RAT: WinHole
2086:Netscape/Corba Exploit
2102:ZEPHYR-SRV - Zephyr server
2103:ZEPHYR-CLT - Zephyr serv-hm connection
2104:ZEPHYR-HM - Zephyr hostmanager
2105:MINIPAY - MiniPay
2115:RAT: Bugs
2140:RATs: Deep Throat, The Invasor, Foreplay or Reduced Foreplay
2155:RATs: Illusion Mailer, Nirvana
2180:MC-GT-SRV - Millicent Vendor Gateway Server
2201:ATS - Advanced Training System Program
2202:IMTC-MAP - Int. Multimedia Teleconferencing Cosortium
2213:KALI - Kali
2221:UNREG-AB1 - Allen-Bradley unregistered port
2222:UNREG-AB2 - Allen-Bradley unregistered port
2223:UNREG-AB3 - Allen-Bradley unregistered port
2232:IVS-VIDEO - IVS Video default
2233:INFOCRYPT - INFOCRYPT
2234:DIRECTPLAY - DirectPlay
2235:SERCOMM-WLINK - Sercomm-WLink
2236:NANI - Nani
2237:OPTECH-PORT1-LM - Optech Port1 License Manager
2238:AVIVA-SNA - AVIVA SNA SERVER
2239:IMAGEQUERY - Image Query
2241:IVSD - IVS Daemon
2255:RAT: Nirvana
2279:XMQUERY - xmquery
2280:LNVPOLLER - LNVPOLLER
2281:LNVCONSOLE - LNVCONSOLE
2282:LNVALARM - LNVALARM
2283:LNVSTATUS - LNVSTATUS, RAT: HVL Rat5
2284:LNVMAPS - LNVMAPS
2285:LNVMAILMON - LNVMAILMON
2286:NAS-METERING - NAS-Metering
2287:DNA - DNA
2288:NETML - NETML
2300:RAT: Xplorer
2307:PEHELP - pehelp
2308:SDHELP - sdhelp
2339:OBS!!! namnen har bytt plats, RAT: Voice Spy
2345:RAT: Doly Trojan
2400:RAT: PortD
2401:CVSPSERVER - cvspserver
2500:RTSSERV - Resource Tracking system server
2501:RTSCLIENT - Resource Tracking system client
2564:HP-3000-TELNET - HP 3000 NS/VT block mode telnet
2565:RAT: Striker
2583:RAT: Wincrash 2
2592:NETREK - netrek
2600:RAT: Digital RootBeer
2700:TQDATA - tqdata
2702:SMS-XFER - SMS XFER, RAT: Black Diver
2716:RAT: The Prayer
2721:RAT: Phase Zero
2773:RATs: SubSeven , SubSeven 2.1 Gold
2784:WWW-DEV - world wide web - development
2785:AIC-NP - aic-np
2786:AIC-ONCRPC - Destiny MCD database
2787:PICCOLO - Cornerstone Software
2788:FRYESERV - NetWare Loadable Module - Seagate Software
2789:MEDIA-AGENT - Media Agent
2801:RAT: Phineas Phucker
2908:MAO - mao
2909:FUNK-DIALOUT - Funk Dialout
2910:TDACCESS - TDAccess
2911:BLOCKADE - Blockade
2912:EPICON - Epicon
2989:RAT: RAT
3000:HBCI - HBCI, RATs: Remote Shut, Theef
3001:REDWOOD-BROKER - Redwood Broker
3002:EXLM-AGENT - EXLM Agent
3010:GW - Telerate Workstation
3011:TRUSTED-WEB - Trusted Web
3024:RAT: WinCrash
3031:RAT: MicroSpy
3047:HLSERVER - Fast Security HL Server
3048:PCTRADER - Sierra Net PC Trader
3049:NSWS - NSWS
3128:Proxy, RAT: RingZero, Command Center
3129:RAT: Masters Paradise
3131:RAT: Subsari
3141:VMODEM - VMODEM
3142:RDC-WH-EOS - RDC WH EOS
3143:SEAVIEW - Sea View
3144:TARANTELLA - Tarantella
3145:CSI-LFAP - CSI-LFAP
3150:RATs: Deep Throat, The Invasor
3180:MS-BRK-SRV - Millicent Broker Server
3264:CCMAIL - cc:mail/lotus
3265:ALTAV-TUNNEL - Altav Tunnel
3266:NS-CFG-SERVER - NS CFG Server
3267:IBM-DIAL-OUT - IBM Dial Out
3268:MSFT-GC - Microsoft Global Catalog
3269:MSFT-GC-SSL - Microsoft Global Catalog with LDAP/SSL
3270:VERISMART - Verismart
3271:CSOFT-PREV - CSoft Prev Port
3272:USER-MANAGER - Fujitsu User Manager
3273:SXMP - Simple Experimental Multiplexed Protocol
3274:ORDINOX-SERVER - Ordinox Server
3275:SAMD - SAMD
3276:MAXIM-ASICS - Maxim ASICs
3333:EGGDROP - Common for eggdrop bot, DEC-NOTES - DEC Notes
3344:RAT: Matrix
3355:RAT: Matrix
3421:BMAP - Bull Apprise portmapper
3454:MIRA - Apple Remote Access Protocol
3455:PRSVP - RSVP Port
3456:VAT - VAT default data, RAT: Terror trojan
3457:VAT-CONTROL - VAT default control
3458:D3WINOSFI - D3WinOsfi
3459:INTEGRAL - Integral, RATs: Eclipse 2000, Sanctuary
3587:RAT: ****Head trojan
3700:RAT: Portal of Doom
3791:RAT: Total Eclypse 1.0
3801:RAT: Total Solar Eclypse
3900:UDT_OS - Unidata UDT OS
3984:MAPPER-NODEMGR - MAPPER network node manager
3985:MAPPER-MAPETHD - MAPPER TCP/IP server
3986:MAPPER-WS_ETHD - MAPPER workstation server
4000:TERABASE - Terabase, RATs: Psyber Streaming Server, SkyDance
4008:NETCHEQUE - NetCheque accounting
4009:CHIMERA-HWM - Chimera HWM
4010:SAMSUNG-UNIDEX - Samsung Unidex
4011:ALTSERVICEBOOT - Alternate Service Boot
4012:PDA-GATE - PDA Gate
4013:ACL-MANAGER - ACL Manager
4092:RAT: WinCrash
4132:NUTS_DEM - NUTS Daemon
4133:NUTS_BOOTP - NUTS Bootp Server
4134:NIFTY-HMI - NIFTY-Serve HMI protocol
4141:OIRTGSVC - Workflow Server
4142:OIDOCSVC - Document Server
4143:OIDSR - Document Replication
4201:RAT: War Trojan
4242:RAT: Virtual Hacking Machine - VHM
4321:RWHOIS - Remote Who Is, RATs: BoBo, Schoolbus 1.0
4343:UNICALL - UNICALL
4344:VINAINSTALL - VinaInstall
4444:EGGDROP - Common for eggdrop bot, KRB524 - KRB524, NV-VIDEO - NV
Video default, ADSUBTRACT -
Ad-Subtract Pro, RATs: Prosiak, Swift Remote
4445:UPNOTIFYP - UPNOTIFYP
4446:N1-FWP - N1-FWP
4447:N1-RMGMT - N1-RMGMT
4448:ASC-SLMD - ASC Licence Manager
4449:ARCRYPTOIP - ARCrypto IP
4450:CAMP - Camp
4451:CTISYSTEMMSG - CTI System Msg
4452:CTIPROGRAMLOAD - CTI Program Load
4453:NSSALERTMGR - NSS Alert Manager
4454:NSSAGENTMGR - NSS Agent Manager
4500:SAE-URN - sae-urn
4501:URN-X-CDCHOICE - urn-x-cdchoice
4523:RAT: Celine
4567:RAT: FileNail
4590:RAT: ICQ Trojan
4672:RFA - remote file access server
4836:RAT: Buttman
4837:RAT: Buttman
4950:RAT: ICQ Trojan(Lm)
5000:COMMPLEX-MAIN - Complex Main, SSDP - Web-XML Parser for Universal
Plug & Play, RATs: Back Door
Setup, Blazer5, Bubbel, ICKiller, Sockets des Troie, Bionet Lite
5001:COMMPLEX-LINK - Complex Link, RATs: Back Door Setup, Sockets des
Troie
5002:RFE - radio free ethernet, RATs: cd00r, Shaft
5003:CLARIS-FMPRO - Claris FileMaker Pro
5004:AVT-PROFILE-1 - avt-profile-1
5005:AVT-PROFILE-1 - avt-profile-2, RAT: Aladino
5010:TELELPATHSTART - TelepathStart, RAT: Solo
5011:TELELPATHATTACK - TelepathAttack, RATs: OOTLT, OOTLT modified
5020:ZENGINKYO-1 - zenginkyo-1
5021:ZENGINKYO-2 - zenginkyo-2
5025:RAT: WM Remote KeyLogger
5031:RATs: NetMetropolitan 1.04, Netmetro 1.0
5032:RAT: NetMetropolitan 1.04
5050:MMCC - multimedia conference control tool
5145:RMONITOR_SECURE - rmonitor secure
5150:ATMP - Ascend Tunnel Management Protocol
5190:AOL - America-Online
5191:AOL-1 - AmericaOnline1
5192:AOL-2 - AmericaOnline2
5193:AOL-3 - AmericaOnline3
5236:PADL2SIM - padl2sim
5300:HACL-HB - HA cluster heartbeat
5301:HACL-GS - HA cluster general services
5302:HACL-CFG - HA cluster configuration
5303:HACL-PROBE - HA cluster probing
5304:HACL-LOCAL - HA Cluster Commands
5305:HACL-TEST - HA Cluster Test
5306:SUN-MC-GRP - Sun MC Group
5307:SCO-AIP - SCO AIP
5308:CF-ENGINE - CFengine
5309:J-PRINTER - J Printer
5310:OUTLAWS - Outlaws
5311:TMLOGIN - TM Login
5321:RAT.Firehotcker
5343:RAT: wCrat - WC Remote Administration Tool
5400:EXCERPT - Excerpt Search, RATs: Blade Runner, BackConstruction
1.2+1.5
5401:EXCERPTS - Excerpt Search Secure, RATs: Blade Runner,
BackConstruction
5402:MFTP, RATs: Blade Runner, BackConstruction
5403:HPOMS-CI-LSTN - HPOMS-CI-LSTN
5404:HPOMS-DPS-LSTN - HPOMS-DPS-LSTN
5405:NETSUPPORT - NetSupport
5406:SYSTEMICS-SOX - Systemics Sox
5407-FORESTYLE-CLEAR - Foresyte-Clear
5408:FORESTYLE-SEC - Foresyte-Sec
5409:SALIENT-DTASRV - Salient Data Server
5410:SALIENT-USRMGR - Salient User Manager
5411:ACTNET - ActNet
5412:CONTINUUS - Continuus
5413:WWIOTALK - WWIOTALK
5414:STATUSD - StatusD
5415:NS-SERVER - NS Server
5416:SNS-GATEWAY - SNS Gateway
5417:SNS-AGENT - SNS Agent
5418:MCNTP - MCNTP
5419:DJ-ICE - DJ-ICE
5420:CYLINK-C - Cylink-C
5512:RATs: Illusion Mailer, Xtcp
5521:RAT: Illusion Mailer
5550:RAT: Xtcp
5555:EGGDROP - Common for eggdrop bot, PERSONAL-AGENT - Personal Agent,
RAT: ServeMe
5556:RAT: BO Facil
5557:RAT: BO Facil
5569:RAT: Robo-Hack
5600:ESMMANAGER - Enterprise Security Manager
5601:ESMAGENT - Enterprise Security Agent
5602:A1-MSC - A1-MSC
5603:A1-BS - A1-BS
5604:A3-SDUNODE - A3-SDUNode
5605:A4-SDUNODEODE - A4-SDUNode
5631:PCANYWHEREDATA - pcANYWHEREdata
5632:PCANYWHERESTAT - pcANYWHEREstat
5637:RAT: PC Crasher
5638:RAT: PC Crasher
5639:RAT: PC Crasher
5666:RAT: PC Crasher
5678:RRAC - Remote Replication Agent Connection
5679:DCCM - Direct Cable Connect Manager
5713:PROSHAREAUDIO - proshare conf audio
5714:PROSHAREVIDEO - proshare conf video, RAT: WinCrash
5715:PROSHAREDATA - proshare conf data
5716:PROSHAREREQUEST - proshare conf request
5717:PROSHARENOTIFY - proshare conf notify
5729:OPENMAIL - Openmail User Agent Layer
5741:RAT: WinCrash
5742:RAT: WinCrash
5745:FCOPY-SERVER - fcopy-server
5755:OPENMAILG - OpenMail Desk Gateway server
5757:X500MS - OpenMail X.500 Directory Server
5760:RAT: Portmap Remote Root Linux Exploit
5766:OPENMAILNS - OpenMail NewMail Server
5767:S-OPENMAIL - OpenMail Suer Agent Layer (Secure)
5802:RAT: Y3K RAT
5803:RAT: Y3K RAT
5880:RAT: Y3K RAT
5882:RAT: Y3K RAT
5884:RAT: Y3K RAT
5888:RAT: Y3K RAT
5889:RAT: Y3K RAT
5890:RAT: Y3K RAT
6000:X11 - X Window System, RAT: The tHing 1.6
6001:X11 - X Window System, RAT: Trojan Killer 2.2
6002:X11 - X Window System
6003:X11 - X Window System
6004:X11 - X Window System
6005:X11 - X Window System
6006:X11 - X Window System, RAT: Bad Blood
6007:X11 - X Window System
6008:X11 - X Window System
6009:X11 - X Window System
6010:X11 - X Window System
6011:X11 - X Window System
6012:X11 - X Window System
6013:X11 - X Window System
6014:X11 - X Window System
6015:X11 - X Window System
6016:X11 - X Window System
6017:X11 - X Window System
6018:X11 - X Window System
6019:X11 - X Window System
6020:X11 - X Window System
6021:X11 - X Window System
6022:X11 - X Window System
6023:X11 - X Window System
6024:X11 - X Window System
6025:X11 - X Window System
6026:X11 - X Window System
6027:X11 - X Window System
6028:X11 - X Window System
6029:X11 - X Window System
6030:X11 - X Window System
6031:X11 - X Window System
6032:X11 - X Window System
6033:X11 - X Window System
6034:X11 - X Window System
6035:X11 - X Window System
6036:X11 - X Window System
6037:X11 - X Window System
6038:X11 - X Window System
6039:X11 - X Window System
6040:X11 - X Window System
6041:X11 - X Window System
6042:X11 - X Window System
6043:X11 - X Window System
6044:X11 - X Window System
6045:X11 - X Window System
6046:X11 - X Window System
6046:X11 - X Window System
6048:X11 - X Window System
6049:X11 - X Window System
6050:X11 - X Window System
6051:X11 - X Window System
6052:X11 - X Window System
6053:X11 - X Window System
6054:X11 - X Window System
6055:X11 - X Window System
6056:X11 - X Window System
6057:X11 - X Window System
6058:X11 - X Window System
6059:X11 - X Window System
6060:X11 - X Window System
6061:X11 - X Window System
6062:X11 - X Window System
6063:X11 - X Window System
6110:SOFTCM - HP SoftBench CM
6111:SPC - HP SoftBench Sub-Process Control
6112:DTSPCD - dtspcd
6123:BACKUP-EXPRESS - Backup Express
6141:META-CORP - Meta Corporation License Manager
6142:ASPENTEC-LM - Aspen Technology License Manager
6143:WATERSHED-LM - Watershed License Manager
6144:STATSCI1-LM - StatSci License Manager - 1
6145:STATSCI2-LM - StatSci License Manager - 2
6146:LONEWOLF-LM - Lone Wolf Systems License Manager
6147:MONTAGE-LM - Montage License Manager
6148:RICARDO-LM - Ricardo North America License Manager
6149:TAL-POD - tal-pod
6253:CRIP - CRIP
6272:RAT: Secret Service
6317:RAT: Latinus
6346:GNUTELLA - Gnutella
6389:CLARIION-EVR01 - clariion-evr01
6400:RAT: The Thing
6455:SKIP-CERT-RECV - SKIP Certificate Receive
6456:SKIP-CERT-RECV - SKIP Certificate Send
6471:LVISION-LM - LVision License Manager
6558:XDSXDM - xdsxdm
6660:CIRC - Common for IRCD
6661:CIRC - Common for IRCD
6662:CIRC - Common for IRCD
6663:CIRC - Common for IRCD
6664:CIRC - Common for IRCD
6665:CIRC - Common for IRCD
6666:CIRC - Common for IRCD, RATs: Dark Connection Inside, NetBus worm
6667:CIRC - Normal for IRCD/backbone, RATs: ScheduleAgent, Trinity,
WinSatan, Pretty Park, SubSeven 2.1.4, Net-Devil
6668:CIRC - Common for IRCD
6669:CIRC - Common for IRCD, RATs: Host Control, Vampire
6670:CIRC - Common for IRCD, VOCALTEC-GOLD - Vocaltec Global Online
Directory, RATs: Deep Throat 2.0 & 3.0,
BackWeb Server, Foreplay or Reduced Foreplay, WinNuke eXtreame
6672:VISION_SERVER - vision_server
6673:VISION_ELMD - vision_elmd
6671:RAT: DeepThroat 2.0 & 3.0
6674:RAT: DeepThroat
6711:RATs: SubSeven, BackDoor-G, VP Killer, LittleWitch
6712:RATs: SubSeven, Funny trojan
6713:RAT: SubSeven
6723:RAT: Mstream
6767:RAT: UandMe
6771:RATs: Deep Throat 2.0 & 3.0, Foreplay or Reduced Foreplay
6776:RATs: 2000 Cracks, BackDoor-G, SubSeven , VP Killer
6831:AMBIT-LM - ambit-lm
6838:RAT: Mstream
6883:RAT: Delta Source
6912:RAT: *** Heep
6939:RAT: Indoctrination
6969:ACMSODA - acmsoda, RATs: GateCrasher, IRC 3, Net Controller,
Priority, Danton
6970:RAT: Gatecrasher
7000:AFS3-FILESERVER - file server itself, RATs: Exploit Translation
Server, Kazimas, Remote Grab, SubSeven 2.1 Gold,
Theef
7001:AFS3-CALLBACK - callbacks to cache managers, RAT: Freak88
7002:AFS3-PRSERVER - users & groups database
7003:AFS3-VLSERVER - volume location database
7004:AFS3-KASERVER - AFS/Kerberos authentication service
7005:AFS3-VOLSER - volume managment server
7006:AFS3-ERRORS - error interpretation service
7007:AFS3-BOS - basic overseer process
7008:AFS3-UPDATE - server-to-server updater
7009:AFS3-RMTSYS - remote cache manager service
7010:UPS-ONLINET - onlinet uninterruptable power supplies
7028:RAT: Unknown Trojan
7099:LAZY-PTOP - lazy-ptop
7100:FONT-SERVICE - X Font Service
7121:VIRPROT - Virtual Prototypes License Manager
7174:CLUTILD - Clutild
7200:FODMS - FODMS FLIP
7201:DLIP - DLIP
7215:RATs: SubSeven , SubSeven 2.1 Gold
7300:RAT: NetMonitor
7301:RAT: NetMonitor
7302:RAT: NetMonitor
7303:RAT: NetMonitor
7304:RAT: NetMonitor
7305:RAT: NetMonitor
7306:RAT: NetMonitor
7307:RAT: NetMonitor
7308:RAT: NetMonitor
7309:RAT: NetMonitor
7323:RAT: Sygate Backdoor
7395:WINQEDIT - winqedit
7410:RAT: Phoenix II
7424:RAT: Host Control
7426:PMDMGR - OpenView DM Postmaster Manager
7427:OVEADMGR - OpenView DM Event Agent Manager
7428:OVLADMGR - OpenView DM Log Agent Manager
7429:OPI-SOCK - OpenView DM rqt communication
7430:XMPV7 - OpenView DM xmpv7 api pipe
7431:PMD - OpenView DM ovc/xmpv3 api pipe
7491:TELOPS-LMD - telops-lmd
7511:PAFEC-LM - pafec-lm
7597:RAT: QAZ
7777:EGGDROP - Common for eggdrop bot, CBT - cbt, RAT: Tini
7781:ACCU-LMGR - accu-lmgr
7789:RATs: Back Door Setup, ICKiller, Mozilla
7826:RAT: Oblivion, MiniOblivion
7980:QUEST-VISTA - Quest Vista
7983:RAT: Mstream
7999:IRDMI2 - iRDMI2
8000:IRDMI - iRDMI - Proxy, RAT: NeuroticKat
8012:RAT: PtAkkS 2.15 Generated Trojan
8032:PRO-ED - ProEd
8080:Proxy, RATs: Brown Orifice , RemoConChubo, RingZero
8089:FTGATE - FTGate Web Admin, tinc Virtual Private Network daemon
8450:NPMP - npmp
8681:RAT: Psycho Derek
8682:RAT: Psycho Derek
8683:RAT: Psycho Derek
8684:RAT: Psycho Derek
8787:RAT: Back Orifice 2000
8812:RAT: Fraggle Rock Lite
8813:RAT: Fraggle Rock Lite
8879:RAT: Hack Office Armageddon
8888:DDI-TCP-1 - NewsEDGE server TCP (TCP 1)
8889:DDI-TCP-2 - Desktop Data TCP 1
8890:DDI-TCP-3 - Desktop Data TCP 2
8891:DDI-TCP-4 - Desktop Data TCP 3: NESS application
8892:DDI-TCP-5 - Desktop Data TCP 4: FARM product
8893:DDI-TCP-6 - Desktop Data TCP 5: NewsEDGE/Web application
8894:DDI-TCP-7 - Desktop Data TCP 6: COAL application
8988:RAT: BacHack
8989:RATs: Rcon, Recon, Xcon
9000:CLISTENER - CSlistener, RATs: Netministrator, NeuroticKat
9001:RAT: NeuroticKat
9002:RAT: NeuroticKat
9090:WEBSM - IBM Web Based Systems Manager, VQSERVER - Free Web Server,
SUN - Sun Java Web Administrator
9325:RAT: Mstream
9400:RAT: InCommand
9408:RAT: Shang Quan
9535:MAN - man
9870:RAT: R3C
9872:RAT: Portal of Doom
9873:RAT: Portal of Doom
9874:RAT: Portal of Doom
9875:RAT: Portal of Doom
9876:SD - Session Director, RATs: Cyber Attacker, Rux
9878:RAT: TransScout
9989:RAT: iNi-Killer
9992:PALACE - Palace
9993:PALACE - Palace
9994:PALACE - Palace
9995:PALACE - Palace
9996:PALACE - Palace
9997:PALACE - Palace
9998:PIRC - Possible for IRCD, DISTINCT32 - Distinct32
9999:DISTINCT - distinct, RAT: The Prayer
10000:NDMP - Network Data Management Protocol
10008:liveGate Web Server, Apache Web Server, /bin/sh, BIND
10067:RAT: Portal of Doom
10085:RAT: Syphillis
10086:RAT: Syphillis
10100:RAT: Gift
10101:RAT: BrainSpy
10167:RAT: Portal of Doom
10520:RAT: Acid Shivers
10528:RAT: Host Control
10607:RAT: Coma Danny
10666:RAT: Ambush
11000:RAT: Senna Spy Trojan Generator
11050:RAT: Host Control
11051:RAT: Host Control
11223:RATs: Progenic trojan, Secret Agent
11225:RAT: Cyn
11831:RAT: Latinus
12076:RAT: Gjamer
12223:RAT: Hack'99 KeyLogger
12310:RAT: Precursor
12345:cron / crontab, RATs: Fat ***** trojan, GabanBus, icmp_pipe.c,
Mypic, NetBus, NetBus Toy, NetBus worm, Pie Bill
Gates, Whack Job, X-bill
12346:RATs: Fat ***** trojan, GabanBus, NetBus , X-bill
12349:RAT: BioNet
12361:RAT: Whack-a-mole
12362:RAT: Whack-a-mole
12550:RAT: Back Orifice 2000 1.1
12575:RAT: Mainline
12623:RATs: DUN Control, ButtMan
12624:RAT: ButtMan
12625:RAT: ButtMan
12631:RAT: Whack Job
12701:RAT: Eclypse 2000
12753:TSAF - tsaf port
12754:RAT: Mstream
13000:RAT: Senna Spy Trojan Generator
13010:RAT: Hacker Brasil - HBR, ***** Controller
13700:RAT: Kuang2 The Virus
13818:DSMCC-CONFIG - DSMCC Config
13819:DSMCC-SESSION - DSMCC Session Messages
13820:DSMCC-PASSTHRU - DSMCC Pass-Thru Messages
13821:DSMCC - DOWNLOAD - DSMCC Download Protocol
13822:DSMCC-CCP - DSMCC Channel Change Protocol
14500:RAT: PC Invader
15092:RAT: Host Control
15104:RAT: Mstream
15858:RAT: CDK
16484:RAT: Mosucker
16660:RAT: Stacheldraht
16772:RAT: ICQ Revenge
16780:RAT: Vector
16959:RAT: SubSeven
16969:RAT: Priority
17007:ISODE-DUA - isode-dua
17166:RAT: Mosaic
17300:RAT: Kuang2 The Virus
17449:RAT: Kid Terror
17499:RAT: CrazzyNet
17777:RAT: Nephron
18000:BIIMENU - Beckman Instruments, Inc.
18753:RAT: Shaft
19604:RAT: Metal Trojan
19605:RAT: Metal Trojan
19864:RAT: ICQ Revenge
20000:RAT: Millenium
20001:RATs: Millennium, Millennium(Lm)
20002:RAT: AcidkoR
20005:RAT: MoSucker
20023:RAT: VP Killer
20034:RATs: NetBus 2.0 Pro, NetRex, Whack Job
20203:RATs: Chupacabra, Logged!
20331:RAT: Bla
20432:RAT: Shaft
20433:RAT: Shaft
21544:RATs: GirlFriend, Kid Terror
21554:RATs: Exploiter, GirlFriend, Kid Terror, Schwindler, Winsp00fer
21579:RAT: Breach 2001
21584:RAT: Breach 2001
21845:WEBPHONE - webphone
21846:NETSPEAK-IS - NetSpeak Corp. Directory Services
21847:NETSPEAK-CS - NetSpeak Corp. Connection Services
21848:NETSPEAK-ACD - NetSpeak Corp. Automatic Call Distribution
21849:NETSPEAK-CPS - NetSpeak Corp. Credit Processing System
22115:RAT:Cyn
22222:RATs: Donald ***, Prosiak, Rux The TIcK
22223:RAT: Rux The TIcK
22273:WNN6 - wnn6
22555:VOCALTEC-WCONF - Vocaltec Web Conference
22800:AWS-BRF - Telerate Information Platform LAN
22951:BRF-GW - Telerate Information Platform WAN
23005:RATs: NetTrash, Sky Rat, Oxon
23023:RAT: Logged
23032:RAT: Amanda
23321:RAT: Konik
23432:RAT: Asylum
23456:RATs: Evil FTP, Ugly FTP, Whack Job, Keylog.Clandestine
23476:RAT: Donald ***
23477:RAT: Donald ***
25000:ICL-TWOBASE1 - icl-twobase1
25001:ICL-TWOBASE2 - icl-twobase2
25002:ICL-TWOBASE3 - icl-twobase3
25003:ICL-TWOBASE4 - icl-twobase4
25004:ICL-TWOBASE5 - icl-twobase5
25005:ICL-TWOBASE6 - icl-twobase6
25006:ICL-TWOBASE7 - icl-twobase7
25007:ICL-TWOBASE8 - icl-twobase8
25008:ICL-TWOBASE9 - icl-twobase9
25009:ICL-TWOBASE10 - icl-twobase10
25386:RAT: Moonpie
25486:RAT: Moonpie
25685:RAT: Moonpie
25686:RAT: Moonpie
25793:VOCALTEC-HOS - Vocaltec Address Server
26000:QUAKE - quake
26208:WNN6-DS - wnn6-ds
26274:RAT.Delta Source
26681:RAT: Voice Spy - OBS!!! namnen har bytt plats
27184:RAT: Alvgus (UDP)
27374:RATs: BadBlood, SubSeven 2.1+, Diems Mutter
27444:RAT: WinTrinoo
27573:RAT: SubSeven
27665:RAT: WinTrinoo
27910:QUAKE - Quake 2
28428:RAT: Hack'A'Tack
28429:RAT: Hack'A'Tack
28431:RAT: Hack'A'Tack
28433:RAT: Hack'A'Tack
28678:RAT: Exploiter 1.4
29104:RAT: NetTrojan
29559:RAT: Latinus
29891:RAT: The Unexplained
29976:RAT: Trojan Spirit 2001a
29980:RAT: Trojan Spirit 2001a
29984:RAT: Trojan Spirit 2001a
30000:RAT: Infector 1.8
30001:RAT: ErrOr32
30003:RAT: Lamers Death
30029:RAT: AOLTrojan 1.1
30100:RAT: NetSphere
30101:RAT: NetSphere
30102:RAT: NetSphere
30133:RATs: Trojan Spirit 2001a, Netsphere Final
30303:RATs: Sockets de Troie 25, Socket23
30700:RAT: Mantis
30947:RAT: Intruse
30999:RAT: Kuang
31320:RAT: LittleWitch
31335:RAT: WinTrinoo
31336:RAT: Bo Whack , *** Funnel
31337:PIRC - Possible for IRCD, RATs: Back Fire, Back Orifice, Deep BO,
Back Orifice (Lm), Back Orifice russian, Baron
Night, Beeone, BO client, BO Facil, BO spy, BO2, cron / crontab,
Freak88, icmp_pipe.c, Sockdmini
31338:RATs: Back Orifice, *** Funnel, DK32 NetSpy, DeepBO
31339:RATs: DK32 NetSpy, LittleWitch
31340:RAT: LittleWitch
31666:RAT: BOWhack
31785:RAT: Hack'a'tack
31787:RAT: Hack'a'tack
31788:RAT: Hack'a'tack
31789:RAT: Hack'a'tack
31790:RAT: Hack'a'tack
31791:RAT: Hack'a'tack
31792:RAT: Hack'a'tack
32001:RAT: Donald ***
32100:RAT: Peanut Brittle, Project nEXT
32418:RAT: Acid Battery 1.0
32456:RAT: Clandestine Screen Capture
32791:RAT: Acropolis
33270:RAT: Trinity
33291:RAT: RemoteHAK
33333:RATs: Blakharaz, Prosiak, Psyber Streaming Server
33577:RAT: PsychWard
33777:RAT: PsychWard
33911:RATs: Trojan Spirit 2000, Trojan Spirit 2001
34324:RATs: Tiny Telnet Server, BigGluck, TN
34444:RAT: Donald ***
34555:DDoS.RAT.Win Trinoo Server
35555:DDoS.RAT.Win Trinoo Client
37651:RAT: Yet Another Trojan - YAT
38742:RAT: CyberSpy
40000:RAT: Infector
40123:RAT: MoSucker
40412:RAT: The Spy
40421:RAT: Masters Paradise (Primary), Agent 40421
40422:RAT: Masters Paradise (Data)
40423:RAT: Masters Paradise
40426:RAT: Masters Paradise
41666:RAT: Remote Boot Tool - RBT
43210:RAT: Schoolbus 1.6 & 2.0
44333:Winroute (Tiny Software)
44444:RAT: Prosiak
45632:RAT: LittleWitch
45673:RAT: Acropolis
47262:RAT: Delta Source
47557:DBBROWSE - Databeam Corporation
47806:AP - ALC Protocol
47808:BACNET - Building Automation and Control Networks
48512:RAT: Arctic
49301:RAT: Online Keylogger
50505:RAT: Sockets de Troie
50766:RATs: Fore, Schwindler
51234:RAT: MoSucker
51966:RAT: Cafeini
52317:RAT: Acid Battery 2000
53001:RAT: Remote Windows Shutdown
54283:RAT: SubSeven , SubSeven 2.1 Gold
54320:RAT: Back Orifice 2000
54321:RATs: Back Orifice 2000, Schoolbus 1.6 & 2.0
57341:RAT: NetRaider
58339:RAT: *** Funnel
60000:RATs: DeepThroat 2.0 & 3.0, Foreplay or Reduced Foreplay, Sockets
des Troie
60068:RAT: Xzip 6000068
60411:RAT: Connection
61348:RAT: Bunker-Hill
61466:RAT: Telecommando
61603:RAT: Bunker-Hill
63485:RAT: Bunker-Hill
63536:RAT: Insane Network 5
64101:RAT: Taskman / Task Manager
65000:RATs: Devil, Sockets des Troie, Stacheldraht
65432:RAT: The Traitor (= th3tr41t0r)
65534:/sbin/initd
65535:HIPORT: up port telnet, RATs: RC1 trojan, *** Heep
```


----------

